# Waffle Iron Reuben Sandwich w/ Homemade Russian Dressing  ..



## Filus59602 (Aug 11, 2002)

Waffle Iron Reuben Sandwich 

Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse, 2001 

4 slices rye bread 
Emeril's Russian dressing, recipe follows 
8 ounces thinly sliced Swiss cheese 
8 ounces sliced baked ham 
8 ounces sliced corned beef 
1 tablespoon unsalted butter, softened 
1 cup sauerkraut, as accompaniment 
Preheat a waffle iron. 

Place 2 slices of the bread on a flat work surface. Spread one side of each slice with the Emeril's Russian Dressing. On 1 slice of bread, stack half of the cheese, ham, and corned beef in layers. Top with the other slice of bread, dressing side down, and push together to form a sandwich. 

Spread softened butter on both sides of the sandwich and place in the hot waffle iron. Cook until the sandwich is golden brown on the outside and the cheese is melted, about 5 minutes. Remove from the grill and cut into quarters. Serve immediately with the sauerkraut, and repeat with the remaining sandwich. 

Emeril's Russian Dressing: 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup chili sauce 
1 tablespoon minced yellow onion 
1 tablespoon minced celery 
1 tablespoon minced parsley 
1 tablespoon heavy cream 
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard 
1/2 teaspoon Emeril's Red Pepper Sauce, or other hot sauce 
Pinch sugar 
Salt 

In a bowl, combine all the ingredients and whisk until well blended. Adjust the seasoning to taste. Cover and refrigerate until ready to serve. 

Yield: about 1 1/2 cups 

Yield: 2 sandwiches 
Prep Time: 15 minutes 
Cook Time: 20 minutes


----------

